
Complete Guide to Starting a Startup in New York - startup99
https://www.foundersbeta.com/new-york-startups/the-most-complete-guide-to-starting-a-startup-in-new-york/
======
oyebenny
I wish there was actually a complete guide that taught you from the very
start. i.e how to establish an entity like a LLC, how to log expenses, etc.

------
threwawasy1228
Could anyone recommend similar guides for other cities? I've seen a lot of
these for the bay but this is the first that I've ever seen for another city.

~~~
vira28
If you don't mind, can you link the ones for bay? Thanks.

